# ION question



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a dishnetwork lnb (circular) and a receiver that will let me put L or R in the lnb settings.I got a signal today with 85+ strength.I scanned the sat at 119 but didn't get ION. 
Can you get the circular signal with a standard fta receiver that doesn't have the option,or do you just set your lnb to single?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

any receiver should work

You need to use H or V so dependinf on polarity, just remember RV

Right polarity=vertical
Left=Horizontal


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

southofi-10 said:


> I have a dishnetwork lnb (circular) and a receiver that will let me put L or R in the lnb settings.I got a signal today with 85+ strength.I scanned the sat at 119 but didn't get ION.
> Can you get the circular signal with a standard fta receiver that doesn't have the option,or do you just set your lnb to single?
> Any help would be appreciated.


The LNB type should be set to single and the LNB frequency should be set to 11250. As far as your signal is concerned, was that 85 for "strength" or "quality"? Quality is the important factor when trying to get channels. Make sure you are getting a quality reading on the TP that ION is on.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

As bruin95 suggests, the LO (local oscillator) frequency is the most likely culprit. Set that to 11250.


----------

